# MULLET NETS?



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

I've never had a mullet net, but I know that I can throw one. I'm looking to buy a good net that will last and was wondering where I should go to get one and what type I should get. I'd be throwing from the beach, piers, or off my dads boat which is a 18 ft Sea Pro. Any tips or pointers is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Call Roosevelt Hamilton at 453-2408 he makes the best hand made cast nets around. I think he charges 12$ a foot but you would have to ask him


----------



## cescofishes (Jul 10, 2009)

Johnson cast nets makes a real good mullet net. he is located in pensacola and you can call him at(850) 432 - 5262 or go to his website at johnsoncastnets.com


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

THanks guys. I'l give em a call.


----------

